# Twitch update *picture heavy*



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he doesnt know whether to enjoy being scratched.. or mortified that a human is actually touching him
















twitch eyeing auntie baby's butt lol
















nomming weeds like a big boy lol 








"camoflauge"


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's so adorable!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He is soo adorable!! I am in love!! If you ever end up putting him for sale, def let me know! He and Rodeo would be sooo adorable together!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

as i was posting last time i lost my internet so here are some more.

he got a case of the zoomies


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I LOVE him!! I can't believe I totally missed that he was born!! You got lucky with so much white  
I hope you keep him


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you're killing me with cuteness! STop it! Stop it! Uncle! I give up.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable! Cute name!


----------



## Beatha (Sep 3, 2012)

He is one of the cutest foals I've seen! His ears are so fuzzy! (;


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He is sooooo adorable! And I totally love the name Twitch, like the hip-hop dancer!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks so much guys! he's finally beginning to come around. he lets us touch him most places without freaking out to much. and he's beginning to pick up his feet finally. we are going to have to take tiny baby steps with him..

i think most of it has to do with the double swirled forehead.. means split personality


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Twitch is adorable. Love his markings
Just my opinion you should wait til he is a yearling before you should 
geld him


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

He is so incredibly adorable! I can hardly stand it! I don't think I could ever get tired of seeing pictures of him!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

countrywoman. with him. i don't think we can wait that long. he is very rambunctious now. and we can't really split our herd to kep him seperate from the mares. weaning him will be hard enough for a month or 2. but for 6-8 months? thats almost impossible where we are at. i don't think it will hurt him to loose his testes this early. we did have to wait till sparta was 13 months but that was par vet recommendations because he only had 1 dropped testicle. but with him being down the vet said it wouldn't hurt til geld him and it may make him get a .1- .2 of a hand taller <3


----------

